# PIANOlimonCELLO. New duet from Ukraine



## composerr (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello! Meet new musical project from Ukraine. It is PIANOlimonCELLO, something like ThePianoGuys  We play beauty and drive instrumental music on piano and cello  Thank you for listening!


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianolimoncello%2Fpassion-waves


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianolimoncello%2Focean-of-hope

P.S. Sorry if I published this thread in wrong section of forum. I am newbie here


----------

